# Radon und deren Gewicht(angabe)



## wiedereinstieg (12. Oktober 2011)

Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele ein Radon zu kaufen nimmt mich Wunder wie es mit deren Gewicht steht. Könnte man hier mal zusammentragen: Modell, Grösse und entsprechendes Gewicht? Bitte nur gemesse Werte, denn Daumen mal Phi oder Katalogangaben mit "ab" habe ich schon durchgeguckt...


----------



## kleinrotwild (12. Oktober 2011)

Skeen Carbon 8.0 (2011) 16" Originalzustand ohne Pedale -> 10,8kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stay_different (12. Oktober 2011)

Stage 5.0 18" mit KS 900iR, Klick- Bärentatzepedalen, Gelsattel, Getränkehalter und Fat Albert hinten - 13,7kg


----------



## greg12 (12. Oktober 2011)

radon slide 5 fores. 2011 gr. M, leicht modifiziert (anderer lrs, thomson elite+ selle slr xp) inkl. shimano spd's, flaschenhalter, gps halter und tacho an hängewaage 12,85kg.


----------

